# Netzwerknewbie wird von Chef im Netz sabotiert-Arbeitsgericht droht-Hilfe-dringend!



## edekoch (31. Januar 2004)

Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich die Nettiquette komplett missachten muss.Habe aber am Montag ein Gespräch in der Firma diesbezüglich.Deshalb megadringend.Bin schon leicht depressiv. Brauche einen kompetenten Admi,der auch mal ne Stunde Zeit für mich hat um mir ein paar Fragen zu beantworten und vielleicht auch Hinweise geben kann. Bitte rettet meinen ! ( Auch wenn er nicht der schönste ist )
Na wenigstens ist mein Humor noch nicht im selbigen...
Bin morgen ab 13 Uhr im ICQ - edec@77  icq nr.: 275777632 - open end.
"Die Lage ist beschissen, aber nicht hoffnungslos" - Blücher
...aber Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung.
MfG-Ede


----------



## Erpel (31. Januar 2004)

Ok, also wir würden ja gerne helfen. Aber wie sollen wir das machen, wenn du das Problem nicht einmal ansatzweise beschreibst.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich dein "kompetenter Admin" per ICQ (haben sicher nicht allzu viele, d.h. die Chance auf Hilfe sinkt weiter)  ins Ungewisse stürzt.
Wenn die Hilfe eilt, kann ich dir zusätzlich ans Herz legen deine Fragen mal im Tutorials.de Chat zu stellen.


----------



## edekoch (31. Januar 2004)

Hi Erpel,
Mein Problem näher zu beschreiben ist langwierig und hat bestimmt in den Tuts nix verloren (siehe Termin Montag) also versuch ichs nochmal so:
Bin Screendesigner in einer kleinen Firma.Habe Internetseite erstellt mit Formularen etc. Firma hat Geschäftsführer (grosser Chef), Abteilungsleiter (kleiner Chef).Kleiner Chef will mich weghaben,grosser Chef hält (noch) zu mir. Situation: Kleiner Chef hatte Mitarbeiterin in Firma lanciert wegen Websiteerstellung. Big Chef ist mit deren Arbeit nicht zufrieden und heuert mich (Sozialhilfeempfänger) für 2h täglich an.Ich erstelle Homesite aber Mitarbeiterin (wie ich mit Zeitvertrag) wird dann vertraglich von gr. Chef leider (war nette Frau) nicht verlängert. Danach  verschwinden (vermute nach und nach, hatte die Webstatistiken nicht abonniert, sonst hätt ichs eher bemerkt ) Dateien von der Homepage-aus Ordnern, deren Inhalt ich nicht mehr verändert habe-nur News wurden bearbeitet.Führt zu Fehleranzeigen (Fehler 404 - xy fehlt usw - schlimme Sache). Bestelle (auf Hinweis von kleinem Chef Webstats) und falle mir Gesicht ins Essen.Situation also: Website war vor einem Jahr top, jetzt Schrott,lade Datein von Hand ab und kenne meine Sitestruktur im Schlaf-Fehler ausgeschlossen ) Little boss will mich also rausintrigieren wegen Unfähigkeit.Clevere Sache-Januar Wurmbefall im Netz -Neuinstallation OS bei kl. Chef und mir.Behauptet plötzlich, er hätte keine Ahnung, wie administriert wird - ist gelogen.Schiebt nun seine Netzerkfirma, die er vor Jahren engagiert hatte, vors Loch.Diese Firma ist ihm also zu Dank verpflichtet und wird ihn wohl decken.Muss dieses Gespräch am Montag also wegen Beweis für mich am Montag mit Minidisk unter der Jacke aufnehmen (einzige Chance).Muss in diesem Gespräch also konkrete Fragen stellen können.Sorry für die Länge bisher.Fragen:
1. Kann kl.Chef sich während mein PC läuft (zb. Defrag) während ich weg bin  PC übernehmen und Datein lokal löschen (wird wohl gehen)? 
2.Können Logdateien gefälscht werden und wielange müssen diese aufbewahrt werden? 
3.Welche Fragen sollte ich im Gespräch stellen um Gegenpartei zu Falschaussagen zu zwingen ?
Bleibe jetzt noch 2 Stunden im Forum und bitte nochmals um Hilfe - Ede


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Januar 2004)

Die Aufnahme von nichtöffentlichen Gesprächen ist eine Straftat.
Schon wegen dieses Vorhabens werde ich mich zum Rest nicht äußern.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du hier von anderen Anleitungen
oder wie auch immer geartete Tipps zur Begehung von Straftaten bekommst.


----------



## edekoch (31. Januar 2004)

P.S. Gehe jetzt zu Tutorials.de und komme morgen früh ca. 9 Uhr wieder ins Forum - Bedanke mich für Erpels Tip.


----------



## edekoch (31. Januar 2004)

Ok Martin, werde also nix aufnehmen, nur Zeugen mit ins Gespräch. Dank Dir für den Tip!


----------



## edekoch (31. Januar 2004)

Gut, ok, ich lass für heute stecken. Vielleicht war der Versuch, hier Hilfe zu bekommen, ja auch ne Schnapsidee. Komme trotzdem morgen nochmal wieder, falls doch einer den Thread verlängert.Werde wohl wieder nicht schlafen können aber was solls... Danke dafür, dass mein Posting überhaupt jemand gelesen hat.


----------



## greengoblin (1. Februar 2004)

Gelesen hab ichs gestern schon, aber einen Rat habe ich nicht.
Höchstens, daß Du der Firma, wo man solche Intrigen spinnt,
wie Du vermutest, am besten schnell den Rücken kehren solltest.
Wenn Du was kannst, findest Du auch was anderes. Gegen die
kommst Du nicht an. Meine Kenntnisse in Netzwerktechnik sind
begrenzt, sodaß ich Dir nicht sagen kann, ob Manipulationen
dieser Art möglich sind (eher ja) und ob sich jetzt noch Beweise
sichern lassen (eher nein). 
Halt die Ohren steif !
GG

Und vielleicht sagt doch einer der Spezialisten mal etwas zu Deinen
Fragen:

1. Dateien während Abwesenheit löschen
2. Logdateien, Aufbewahrung und Möglichkeit der Fälschung
3. Gesprächstaktik


----------



## edekoch (1. Februar 2004)

Danke Greengoblin für dein Posting, wenn ich Riesenschwein habe und meine Vermutung, dass little boss und Netzerkfirma liiert sind, nicht stimmt ist das akute Problem vom Tisch. Du hast aber völlig Recht, wenn mein Verhältnis zum kleinen Chef so gestört ist sollte ich mich besser nach was anderem umsehen. Nochmals thx !


----------



## Hagen Oppermann (2. Februar 2004)

*Zu 1.*

Zu. 1.
Ja er kann löschen während der Rechner defragmentiert. Aber nur, wenn er das Administratorpasswort des betreffenden Rechners kennt. Entsprechen die geschilderten Rahmenbedingungen den Tatsachen, worüber ich mich hier nicht näher auslassen will, wird er wohl über die administrative Freigabe die fehlenden Daten gelöscht haben.

\\<IP-der-armen-Sau>\$C

Zu.2
Kann kein Mensch beantworten weil jeder Admin selbst entscheidet was mit seinen Log's passiert.

Nicht jammern, Linux nehmen


----------



## edekoch (5. Februar 2004)

Danke nochmal an alle für die Tips, die Sache ging glücklicherweise für mich glimpflich ab (Rückzieher seinerseits) werde aber hiernach tatsächlich im Mai mein`Hut nehmen - thx again - ede


----------



## zinion (17. Februar 2004)

Es gibt äußerst viele Wege, wie jemand dein System, vor allem wenn es ein Windows-System ist kontrollieren oder übernehmen kann - auch ohne Adminpasswort. Wenn er sorgfältig ist, sich Zeit nimmt und sich gut auskennt, kann er auch Logdateien, die evtl. geführt werden - je nachdem wie er was mit welchen Mitteln tut manipulieren oder löschen (wobei löschen schlecht ist, dann sieht man ja daß ein Eingriff stattgefunden hat, man würde eher evrdächtige Einträge entfernen) - unter Umständen auch so gut, daß es kaum bis gar nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen ist. 

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, daß du solch ein Arbeitsklima hinter dir lassen solltest. Ich mein es sieht schlecht aus heutzutage mit Jobs - aber ob es so ein Theater wert ist? Außer du kannst ihm echt nachweisen, daß er dein System manipuliert hat - wozu du allerdings einen Spezialisten vor Ort bräuchtest, ein Forum hilft dir da wenig - dann dürfte er sich berechtigte Sorgen um seinen job machen.


----------

